# How do I deal w/ engorgement from weaning?



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm afraid I'm going to get a breast infection. It's been 6 days since I last nursed my ds, and unfortunately due to chemo, I can't have him nurse.

I'm putting cabbage leaves in my bra, what else should I do? An infection could be very deadly to me?

**Would love your advice!!!


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

Take sudafed (sp?)
sage tea
any mint....


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

(((mighty-mama)))) I am so sorry.

I second the sudafed recommendation (or any decongestant,) that will suck all of the mositure from your body!


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

ahh, I can't take sudafed w/ my thyroid disease.... rats.......


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

I weaned DD without engorgement by pumping just enough to relieve the pressure whenever I got too uncomfortable. Basically, it allowed my body to ramp-down gradually, rather than all at once. It took something like four or five days, but I never got so much as a plugged duct.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

stay far away from hot showeres, luke warm if you can stand that, use ice when you take off the cabbage leaves, pump just enough to relieve from pain... watch for plug ducts, as soon as you feel one start pumping that breast empty that way it will head off an infection... HTH!







mama


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

I think if I were in your position, I would be pumping off just enough to relieve fullness, and decreasing the pumpings serially to get my breasts used to the decrease. (your body will get the message that it does not need to produce milk because you will be inadequately emptying your breasts). Going cold turkey could def. cause plugged ducts and lead to mastitis. I don't think this would be the same kind of "deadly infection" that you need to be careful of at this time, though. I would be more worried about something you acquired in the community vs. an inflammation/infection in your own breast. You will probably have symptoms of plugged ducts before you get full blown mastitis.

check out this article for how to's and comfort measures:
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/weaning/weaning_mom.html

hth!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

You could also try some phytolacca 30c.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

I second dove's post. Pump just enough to relieve the pressure. That will not be enought to stimulate further supply. Since you are not effectively emptying your breasts, your body will get the message to stop production. Only use the warm shower if you need a bit of help to express off a bit. Cabbage leaves, ice packs are both good ideas.


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, I tried pumping but nothing came out, actually it was sad...

But I'm currently doing the cabbage thing.... cole slaw anyone.... I smell good.....


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

to you mighty mama


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mighty-mama*
Thanks, I tried pumping but nothing came out, actually it was sad...

But I'm currently doing the cabbage thing.... cole slaw anyone.... I smell good.....

hand expressing, then, instead of using a pump? I can often express off milk when I can't get even a drop fom a pump...


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dove*
hand expressing, then, instead of using a pump? I can often express off milk when I can't get even a drop fom a pump...

Me too get in the shower is easiest then you don't have to worry about where the milk is spraying! LOL







s mightymama!


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dove*
hand expressing, then, instead of using a pump? I can often express off milk when I can't get even a drop fom a pump...

sometimes I'm so dumb, I never thought of hand expression. Thanks, I just did it and the tightness has disappeared...


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm glad that helped!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you on prophylatic antibiotics with your chemo? That might help.


----------

